# Autonomous Automobiles automatically race.



## Vladd67 (May 10, 2018)

Man v machine......


----------



## Vertigo (May 10, 2018)

The advances in autonomous cars in the last decade is quite extraordinary. I used to see those desert autonomous races they ran in America where the cars really drove little faster than walking or maybe running pace but now...


----------



## Vladd67 (May 10, 2018)

The difference in times was quite significant for motor racing, should be interesting to see if the engineer can match his claim that the autonomous car will drive faster than a human within this year.


----------



## Vertigo (May 11, 2018)

I reckon there's a good chance they will. Inevitably the autonomous one is going to be rather more cautious. Notice that the human driver braked too late several times on his first runs but then he had a feel for just how hard he could push the car and put in his best times.


----------



## Onyx (May 11, 2018)

It really comes down to how much of a controlled environment the track is for the car. 1970s automobile factory robots move faster than people, and a controlled course with no loose pavement or other cars would allow the AI to learn the track right up to the traction safety limits of its program. As long as those limits are just beyond the human driver's comfort zone, the AI will eventually come up with a better solution through repetition.

It doesn't seem that much like those desert competitions where the AI has no foreknowledge about the course and must make decisions about obstacles, traction and navigation as it goes.


----------



## Vertigo (May 12, 2018)

Onyx said:


> It really comes down to how much of a controlled environment the track is for the car. 1970s automobile factory robots move faster than people, and a controlled course with no loose pavement or other cars would allow the AI to learn the track right up to the traction safety limits of its program. As long as those limits are just beyond the human driver's comfort zone, the AI will eventually come up with a better solution through repetition.
> 
> It doesn't seem that much like those desert competitions where the AI has no foreknowledge about the course and must make decisions about obstacles, traction and navigation as it goes.


Yes but the semi-autonomous cars don't have that knowledge either and are getting pretty darn good now. I believe it is only a matter of time before manual control of cars becomes illegal, at least in urban environments. Probably not in my lifetime though 

The other interesting possible follow on from the development of autonomous cars is that private ownership may well become redundant. You will simply use your phone to call up a car when you need it (as with Uber now) and when you reach the supermarket or wherever it'll take itself off for recharging. Then call up a car again when you're done with the shopping. Without the need for a driver to deliver the car to you or having to go collect it, as with current car hiring, this sort of short term car hire seems the logical way to go.

Some other considerations:
* In the event of an accident whilst under autonomous control who is to blame; who gets sued?
* In a situation where an accident is unavoidable how does the controller behave? Does it favour it's driver, does it favour the car with the most/youngest passengers? And could that decision be hacked by an unscrupulous user?


----------



## Onyx (May 12, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> Yes but the semi-autonomous cars don't have that knowledge either and are getting pretty darn good now. I believe it is only a matter of time before manual control of cars becomes illegal, at least in urban environments. Probably not in my lifetime though
> 
> The other interesting possible follow on from the development of autonomous cars is that private ownership may well become redundant. You will simply use your phone to call up a car when you need it (as with Uber now) and when you reach the supermarket or wherever it'll take itself off for recharging. Then call up a car again when you're done with the shopping. Without the need for a driver to deliver the car to you or having to go collect it, as with current car hiring, this sort of short term car hire seems the logical way to go.
> 
> ...


I would imagine autonomous cars are going to handle liability a lot like doctor's do with malpractice insurance built into the costs, a little like product liability but with the understanding that collisions will happen for even the most 'perfect' robot.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 13, 2018)

It is expected that the younger lads of my course will need to be able to work on autonomous vehicles before they retire.   Next year electrics are to be a bigger part of our course and possibly robotics.  If the mechanics courses don't change in the next few years the mechanics training will be out of date.


----------

